# Looking for a song...



## whydoirocksohard (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I am in the process of producing a commercial and I was hoping you all might be so kind as to help me find a certain song. I am looking for something that within in the span of no more than 30 seconds goes from "light, happy-go-lucky, cheerful into ominous, foreboding, dark"

Any suggestions at all would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Umm... :ahem: all righty, then-

We had a similar question some while ago. Your request for a "song" might lead some to indicate you're looking for vocals... but in the event that a musical _passage_ will do, there was this post, where I said:


Chi_townPhilly said:


> ...the opening movement of Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony. Not at the VERY beginning, but in that work, we proceed from bouncy, dance-like strings to falling figures to the Trumpet Blast of Doom in a similiarly short [c. 50 seconds] span of time.


----------



## whydoirocksohard (Aug 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for the response. This will help.


----------

